# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Kinh nghiệm - Cách tháo đầu khoan

## CKD

Chắc trong quá trình làm việc của các bạn, sẽ có lúc các bạn muốn tháo đầu khoan (drill chuck) trên máy khoan của mình, để thay thế đầu khoan khác chẵng hạn. Có thể các bạn sẽ bối rối vì không biết phải bắt đầu từ đâu. Mình cũng thế... nhưng sau khi tìm hiểu thì cách thực hiện khá đơn giản.

Nhân cơ hội vừa vác về được một con khoan hỏng, định tháo ra lấy cái đầu khoan siết tay còn Ok thay vào 1 cái máy khác. Mình xin trình bày từng bước thực hiện để các bạn tiện tham khảo.

Phần lớn đầu khoan của máy khoan nhỏ đều được ghép vào trục bằng ren 3/8-24 UNF, một số khác dùng ren 1/2-20 UNF. Các máy khoan lớn hơn có thể là ghép dạng côn, mình sẽ không đề cập đến dạng này.

Đa phần đều được khóa bằng 1 con ốc răng ngược bên trong. Do đó các bạn cần nhìn xem đầu ốc bên trong là đầu vít - + philips, đầu lục giác hay đầu sao mà chuẩn bị dụng cụ cho phù hợp

Như của mình.. ốc khóa bên trong là loại lục giác hình sao.

----------

hoang.nvn, phuocnv135

----------


## CKD

*Bước 1.*
Tìm một cây lục giác hình L vừa đủ nhỏ để có thể cho vào đầu khoan. Siết chặt đầu khoan và đóng mạnh vào đầu còn lại của cây lục giác như trong hình.


Mục đích của việc làm này là siết chặt hơn đầu khoan nhằm mục đích nới lòng con ốc khóa phía bên trong.

----------

phuocnv135

----------


## CKD

*Bước 2.*
Dùng vít hoặc lục giác (tùy đầu ốc) tháo ốc khóa bên trong đầu khoan
Chú ý: ốc này răng ngược nên phải vặn theo chiều kim đồng hồ để tháo.

----------

anhcos, ducduy9104, phuocnv135

----------


## CKD

*Bước 3.*
Lại tiếp tục cho đầu lục giác vào đầu khoan và siết chặt. Vặn đầu khoan theo ngược chiều kim đồng hồ để tháo.
Chú ý: vặn ngược chiều kim đồng hồ để tháo.




Xong


Trong quá trình thực hiện có mượn vài bức ảnh từ site này toolmonger.com để minh họa thêm cho dể hiểu.

----------

anhcos, ducduy9104, hoang.nvn, kametoco, mpvmanh, Quang_Q7

----------


## mpvmanh

oh,thảo nào ngày xưa em tháo mãi mà nó không ra,bây giờ thì em đã hiểu
Thanks.

----------

